# Getting an addition to the herd



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am going to be looking at a doe to add to my herd.
I am excited, because it is the first time i am buying a goat since my original purchase of the starter animals.
For a health check upon meeting her, I am planning to look at her body overall, her feet, coat, body condition, eyes, feel for lumps or scabs… look at poops near her…
What am I forgetting?
I want to ask about any previous health issues, deworming, vaccination, what kind of feed she is used to, …
What else?
(I don’t think she was tested for diseases, and neither is my herd.)

As for quarantining, she will have to be in a small stall in the same barn as my goats, because that’s all we have. Outside she will have her own pen, adjacent to the others’s pen, and they will be able to look at each other with just a goat panel between them. I hope that is sufficient.
How long is quarantine recommended?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

30 days I usually the norm I believe! I did 3 weeks with Sapphire because she was clean tested and dewormed so .... I felt so bad for her she kept crying and crying


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes see if she's been treated if not, maybe treat or get a fecal asap .... trying to think of other things...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

K.B. said:


> Yes see if she's been treated if not, maybe treat or get a fecal asap .... trying to think of other things...


This time of year there won’t be any worm eggs shed, we have a harsh winter. But good thinking!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd honestly get her tested for CL/Johnes/CAE because you never know and you don't want her bringing something in. Not everyone is honest with selling goats.... The first goat I ever bought died recently with Johnes symptoms, we think the owner knew she had it or may have it because it was kinda strange that she was selling her...she was very attached and was really upset and didn't give a reason for selling her but was also very negotiable on pricing..... Even tho your herd isn't tested you've had them around long enough, (I'd assume?) To know if you had any of those diseases..... obviously do what you feel best tho!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> I'd honestly get her tested for CL/Johnes/CAE because you never know and you don't want her bringing something in. Not everyone is honest with selling goats.... The first goat I ever bought died recently with Johnes symptoms, we think the owner knew she had it or may have it because it was kinda strange that she was selling her...she was very attached and was really upset and didn't give a reason for selling her but was also very negotiable on pricing..... Even tho your herd isn't tested you've had them around long enough, (I'd assume?) To know if you had any of those diseases..... obviously do what you feel best tho!


Good idea. I was thinking to have the vet out and take blood, then I may have mine tested at the same time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

K.B. said:


> 30 days I usually the norm I believe! I did 3 weeks with Sapphire because she was clean tested and dewormed so .... I felt so bad for her she kept crying and crying


Ok, 30 days. Thanks!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So exciting! Yay!
I’d also do 30 days ...
unless you’re getting a bottle baby then keep it in the house and spoil it rotten 😉

when I visit a farm, 
I wear shoes that never go near my goats and I look really hard at herd health overall and living conditions. I also ask to see feed storage and hay ...take the time to really see everything more than the adorable baby you want to bring home. It gives you a feel for potential problems or benefits. I also look at how easy they are to handle and herd friendliness because that tells you if they’re hands on or just in it for the money. You’d be surprised what folks Will say or do sometimes.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

No advice, but this is SO extremely exciting!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Ooohh.. I was wanting to know the same! Can someone explain why 30 days separation is still recommended if testing is done on both herds. Maybe a shorter time period in that case or are there other things you're watching for?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> So exciting! Yay!
> I’d also do 30 days ...
> unless you’re getting a bottle baby then keep it in the house and spoil it rotten 😉
> 
> ...


Ok! It’s not a baby, it’s an adult doe, almost 2 years old. 
Those are all great pointers, thanks!
I always wear shows that I don’t wear around my goats, whenever I go to a farm, feedstore etc.
I will have them “show me around” to see the herd and feed storage. That way I will see what she is fed too.
Thanks again!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Ooohh.. I was wanting to know the same! Can someone explain why 30 days separation is still recommended if testing is done on both herds. Maybe a shorter time period in that case or are there other things you're watching for?


Good question!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> I'd honestly get her tested for CL/Johnes/CAE because you never know and you don't want her bringing something in. Not everyone is honest with selling goats.... The first goat I ever bought died recently with Johnes symptoms, we think the owner knew she had it or may have it because it was kinda strange that she was selling her...she was very attached and was really upset and didn't give a reason for selling her but was also very negotiable on pricing..... Even tho your herd isn't tested you've had them around long enough, (I'd assume?) To know if you had any of those diseases..... obviously do what you feel best tho!


So sorry about your goat that died. 😞 
May I ask how old she was and how long you had her before she showed symptoms?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting! The only other thing I could think to check would be teeth.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> So sorry about your goat that died. 😞
> May I ask how old she was and how long you had her before she showed symptoms?


She was 5 when she died, I bought her when she was 3 and had her for 2 years. I obviously dont know for sure thats what it was, i was really upset when it happened and didnt think to have a necropsy done or blood drawn or any of that. We were looking up different things to try and figure out why she died and her symptoms were veryy close to symptoms for johnes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> She was 5 when she died, I bought her when she was 3 and had her for 2 years. I obviously dont know for sure thats what it was, i was really upset when it happened and didnt think to have a necropsy done or blood drawn or any of that. We were looking up different things to try and figure out why she died and her symptoms were veryy close to symptoms for johnes.


Thanks for sharing that. It must have been heartbreaking.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> How exciting! The only other thing I could think to check would be teeth.


Thanks! That’s a good point!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good question!


Keep in mind that I know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, but Joel Salatin says you should quarantine new livestock for 21 days because that's how long a respiratory illness can incubate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

30 days at minimum.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What do you think of this? The owner wants to meet us at an intersection near their town, with the goat. I find it odd. She explained that they prefer meeting people rather than people coming to their place.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> What do you think of this? The owner wants to meet us at an intersection near their town, with the goat. I find it odd. She explained that they prefer meeting people rather than people coming to their place.


Hmmmmm, that would worry me.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I know some people don’t let you come to their place for fear of goats being stolen. Maybe that’s what she wants to meet out of town? 🤷‍♀️ Would still kinda make me nervous. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sometimes people are wary of strangers coming to the farm. I would explain to them you like to see the herd, how she is used to being housed and pastured and feed… and offer a recommendation for you from your vet if they are jyst cautious - but you just don’t know if they are trying to hide bad conditions either…


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I could see that they would say that if they're worried you'd come back and steal another goat.... Or maybe they just don't want strangers at their place.. I mean I'm 16, and I'm always kinda cautious selling stuff cuz I don't know who it is that's gonna be showing up in my driveway, y'know... It could be some creepy person that isn't actually interested in buying my animals or item, whatever it is. There is the possibility tho that they are hiding something, like they don't treat their goats right or something...you could maybe explain why you want to come to their place and say you want to kinda look the whole heard over or whatever ... 

If you do meet them somewhere, make sure you look her over well before she gets in your trailer....from my experience when people meet you somewhere theyre just planning on loading the animal in your truck getting the money and leaving, so dont let them just load her up first thing. Check her over good before she gets out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any goat I sell. You have to come here to see them. Only exception would be one of my TGS friends that live far away and the goat has to be shipped. 
I understand cautiouse, but I have been to several farms, and was always treated graciously. Most Goat people, are trusting people. I have 2 LGDs and a huge farm dog. If you can make it past them. You really want that goat! Lol
I would be concerned to "meet" any place but the farm the goat is living.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I agrees!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> What do you think of this? The owner wants to meet us at an intersection near their town, with the goat. I find it odd. She explained that they prefer meeting people rather than people coming to their place.


I don't think it's odd at all. As long as you've asked your questions beforehand and you feel comfortable with their answers, this wouldn't be a red flag for me. If they're being evasive and vague and not providing any pictures you ask for, that's another story. If you're at the point where you're arranging a meeting, you should have had enough communications with this person to get a feel for them.

The world has gone crazy. There have been lots of livestock thefts lately, animal rights activists, etc. I can absolutely understand why someone wouldn't want a stranger coming to their house. Not everyone has big dogs to make them feel safe. Even if they did, there's only so much a dog can defend against. Maybe they just have a really strict biosecurity protocol. Maybe they live alone or have young children at home, or binge watch too much True Crime. I'd never fault someone for wanting to be extra cautious, and no goat is worth someone's safety. But I would expect excellent communication and willingness to provide plenty of pictures of the animal in question, and its living conditions and/or herdmates if requested. Make sure you look over the animal well before you load it up too, of course. If you don't like the goat when you see it in person, you can still back out, just like you could if you were visiting them on their farm.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

I'm super cautious about selling stuff to random people. And I'm glad people (especially you youngsters) are thinking safety. With goat sales I seem to always have a dozen chatty emails and maybe a few phone calls before people get to the farm. I don't give my exact address until I'm convinced this is a real goat person and one I'm willing to sell to. And I make sure sis knows when a buyer is coming and can release the dogs if someone is stealing all the goats 

If I knew the person, or someone I trusted said this goat person is legit then I'd feel better doing a meet-up. The only time I did that was the person was recommended by a top breeder and was few hours away but offered to meet me while they were driving this way.

We are living through extraordinary times and everyone is trying to figure out what safe and comfortable look like, and that may be all there is to it. 

Maybe slow things up and see if you can talk on the phone again and ask lots of questions to help you get a picture of who the seller is and what their other animals are like as far as genetics and health. Have you seen good pics of mom and her udder? Are there any sisters you could get udder shots of? 

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That isn't very surprising to me at all. I don't invite anyone on the farm that I don't know. If I have met someone before and decide they aren't a creeper, I'll give them my address. 

As people have mentioned above though, when anyone takes this approach there is a requirement for excellent communication and transparency regarding care of the animals. If someone won't let you come to the farm and won't provide pictures of the herd and their living conditions, that's pretty sketchy.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> What do you think of this? The owner wants to meet us at an intersection near their town, with the goat. I find it odd. She explained that they prefer meeting people rather than people coming to their place.


Yikes! Am not saying it's wrong for them to not want people at their place. Maybe they just don't want to risk contamination?? Buuutt... I would want to see their herd & farm for signs of illness & degree of care. And this is just me, but I would reply to their request politely stating my own request to see where my future stock is coming from and see the condition of family members, etc. I would expect that their response to that reasonable request would be somewhat informative, one way or another. Then, I'm used to folks desiring to show off their excellent care & stock to buyers.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you all for very good advice!
I had up the that point not been given any more pictures than the one from the posting.
I spoke to the husband today and found out, they had 2 goats, it was their first time owning goats and decided after a year and a half, that it wasn’t for them. They sold one, and this is the only goat they have left now. They have little to no clue about a lot of things, but seem honest and caring. I get the impression it is a larger family group/colony, and the “no visitors” might not be their personal choice.
I have decided to slow the process down and again requested pictures, showing details of hooves, coat, etc, in order to get a better impression of the doe. I also asked a lot of questions, but as stated, the person wasn’t all that knowledgeable. I certainly don’t want to end up rescuing her, so I am taking tne slow approach, thanks to your advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not allowing you to go to their place is not normal in my book.

I like to meet the buyer and allow them to see my operation, because there is nothing to hide. It shows them my goats are healthy.

To me, it is a red flag when they want to meet somewhere else. Makes me think, what are they hiding?🤔


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

For perspective, I take good care of my goats and have a clean and healthy herd. I have nothing to hide, but I'm a single woman and I know from experience that police and ambulance cannot find my house in an emergency. It's a very unsettling position to be in, even with two large dogs and guns on the property. Not everyone who's being cautious is being sketchy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I appreciate everyone’s input. It is different for everyone.
That’s why I am not saying No to this goat, but I want to see evidence that she is a healthy, well looked after goat. If they don’t provide the evidence, I won’t go meet them “at the intersection”. Meanwhile, I am keeping my eyes open for others.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t like the fact about meeting “at the intersection”. But even if this goat doesn’t work out, I hope you find another one you like that works out better. God knows exactly which goat you need.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Could they possible do a FaceTime call with you? They could give you the virtual tour and then if you feel good about it, the rest you’d have to figure out once you meet up and can see her in person.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

These are the pictures I have got of her so far. Would you guys be so kind and check for health and deficiency, as much as is possible with these sort of blurry bad shots?
I am not looking for great conformation. My herd is a backyard milker herd. Kids won’t be sold for breeding.
She would fit because she is a medium size LaMancha/ND cross, with horns (even if only one), she is of breeding age, and most of all, she is available. We have very very slim pickings around here.
The doe here is almost 2 years old and had two kids last summer; she kidded without assistance.

Thank you








I am wondering if this looks like she has cashmere.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I am going to be looking at a doe to add to my herd.
> I am excited, because it is the first time i am buying a goat since my original purchase of the starter animals.
> For a health check upon meeting her, I am planning to look at her body overall, her feet, coat, body condition, eyes, feel for lumps or scabs… look at poops near her…
> What am I forgetting?
> ...


I would not buy anything without sending a blood sample to Washington State and at least checking for cae. It's a little more and they'll test for the whole shebang all the common diseases.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

That being said she doesn't look bad and neither do her conditions in those pictures anyway. Unfortunately you can't tell from pictures if they have CAE or not since many of them are asymptomatic.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She looks pretty good! The only thing I can see is there might be some discoloration around her eyes. Maybe just her color, but its hard to tell. Mites and mineral deficiency can cause hair loss or discoloration around the eyes.
The coat looks about like my Nubians. They get some cashmere in the winter.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> She looks pretty good! The only thing I can see is there might be some discoloration around her eyes. Maybe just her color, but its hard to tell. Mites and mineral deficiency can cause hair loss or discoloration around the eyes.
> The coat looks about like my Nubians. They get some cashmere in the winter.


Glad you saw that. I didn't see that around the eyes it's hard to tell on a cell phone.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I definitely don't see any major dealbreaker issues, in my opinion. She does have a little balding on the nose, but that could just be from the type of hay rack she's using. Her hooves look pretty well trimmed so that means either they know what they are doing in that department, or she has slow growing hooves, which is a good thing. Her coat looks nice to me, not rough or dull. No flakiness in her fur. She sure is a beautiful color. 🙂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I would not buy anything without sending a blood sample to Washington State and at least checking for cae. It's a little more and they'll test for the whole shebang all the common diseases.


It’s not the same here in Canada. I will have whichever doe I buy tested when they get here. But thanks. 😀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

TripleShareNubians said:


> That being said she doesn't look bad and neither do her conditions in those pictures anyway. Unfortunately you can't tell from pictures if they have CAE or not since many of them are asymptomatic.


Thanks!



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> She looks pretty good! The only thing I can see is there might be some discoloration around her eyes. Maybe just her color, but its hard to tell. Mites and mineral deficiency can cause hair loss or discoloration around the eyes.
> The coat looks about like my Nubians. They get some cashmere in the winter.


I appreciate your opinion. I saw that and will have a very close look at the eyes if and when I meet her.
That’s good to know about the cashmere. One of my own here has zero cashmere and it gets extremely cold here. I worry and fuss about her every winter. So it’s imperative to me that the new one has it.


MellonFriend said:


> I definitely don't see any major dealbreaker issues, in my opinion. She does have a little balding on the nose, but that could just be from the type of hay rack she's using. Her hooves look pretty well trimmed so that means either they know what they are doing in that department, or she has slow growing hooves, which is a good thing. Her coat looks nice to me, not rough or dull. No flakiness in her fur. She sure is a beautiful color. 🙂


Thanks MellonFriend! I will check out the nose. I think it might be a strip of white colour. I was told by the man that he did the hooves 2 months ago.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't see anything that is of immediate issue. She looks cared for, as much as pics can tell.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> I don't see anything that is of immediate issue. She looks cared for, as much as pics can tell.


I appreciate your opinion! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her stance is a bit strange in the rear.
Especially in the first pic, but you can see it in the other one too.

A lot of tailhead drop.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww a Lamacha x ..so cute! I thinks she is adorable. Im sure everyone has pointed out anything that looks amiss.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Her stance is a bit strange in the rear.
> Especially in the first pic, but you can see it in the other one too.
> 
> A lot of tailhead drop.


I saw that, too. Mine will stand like that when they're cold or nervous. But its definitely something that should be checked out further.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Her stance is a bit strange in the rear.
> Especially in the first pic, but you can see it in the other one too.
> 
> A lot of tailhead drop.


And what would you think that is a sign of?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She appears well taken care of, the stall area she was photographed in looks clean and well kept, and she is a lovely color with interesting markings. She may be a tad timid based on the posture and the uncertainty in her eyes. The cashmere could be coming from the ND mixed in. They get pretty fuzzy in the winter months. I know this has nothing to do with health, she looks lonely and a little lost. Possibly the other goat was Queen, and she is more of a follower. She seems to have a fairly good BSC just looking at her, though I know that needs to be determined more correctly by touch. The teat size would need to fit your hands, so I guess that would be something that could only be judged when you meet the doe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She appears well taken care of, the stall area she was photographed in looks clean and well kept, and she is a lovely color with interesting markings. She may be a tad timid based on the posture and the uncertainty in her eyes. The cashmere could be coming from the ND mixed in. They get pretty fuzzy in the winter months. I know this has nothing to do with health, she looks lonely and a little lost. Possibly the other goat was Queen, and she is more of a follower. She seems to have a fairly good BSC just looking at her, though I know that needs to be determined more correctly by touch. The teat size would need to fit your hands, so I guess that would be something that could only be judged when you meet the doe.


Thanks so much for your input!
I was told that she was easy to milk, but I will check her teat size. Good thinking!
She has had a few changes lately, with her mate being sold and a buck brought in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They really aren't good photos to judge conformation. She doesn't look bad. I think this is definitely a see how she really looks in person.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> They really aren't good photos to judge conformation. She doesn't look bad. I think this is definitely a see how she really looks in person.


I agree. That’s why I said not to worry about looking at her conformation.
Thanks.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Something you may want to ask them is how she ended up with just one horn. Was it an improper disbudding or did it break? If it broke then, how recently and why. A broken horn for no apparent reason could be mineral issue.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Something you may want to ask them is how she ended up with just one horn. Was it an improper disbudding or did it break? If it broke then, how recently and why. A broken horn for no apparent reason could be mineral issue.


I was going to ask that too! Thanks!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

The pics are reassuring to me. She's a pretty unicorn. Any chance they got any udder shots from when she kidded? Since you want a backyard milker that's my biggest question. If you go for it, just be sure you feel her udder for lumps, four teats...you know. 

My goats are prone to the eye hair loss about this time of year. Each year I've tried to figure out if it's bugs or minerals. I now think it could be the minerals, and it could be irritation. My barn is dusty and when they eat their hay they bury their heads in it. And they have their faces right in it everytime I fluff or add hay. Next winter should tell me since they'll hopefully have been doing mineral buffet for a good ten months by then.

Good luck, and of course let us know how this unfolds.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Elbee said:


> The pics are reassuring to me. She's a pretty unicorn. Any chance they got any udder shots from when she kidded? Since you want a backyard milker that's my biggest question. If you go for it, just be sure you feel her udder for lumps, four teats...you know.
> 
> My goats are prone to the eye hair loss about this time of year. Each year I've tried to figure out if it's bugs or minerals. I now think it could be the minerals, and it could be irritation. My barn is dusty and when they eat their hay they bury their heads in it. And they have their faces right in it everytime I fluff or add hay. Next winter should tell me since they'll hopefully have been doing mineral buffet for a good ten months by then.
> 
> Good luck, and of course let us know how this unfolds.


Thanks @Elbee ! I asked about an udder pic, but they didn’t think to take one. They milked her until winter came. Apparently their 10 year old daughter liked milking her. They said the teats were a good size…. But as with everything else, I will see. I mainly wanted to get you people’s opinions on whether you saw anything that would be pointing to bad health. I decided to go see her in another week.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks @Elbee ! I asked about an udder pic, but they didn’t think to take one. They milked her until winter came. Apparently their 10 year old daughter liked milking her. They said the teats were a good size…. But as with everything else, I will see. I mainly wanted to get you people’s opinions on whether you saw anything that would be pointing to bad health. I decided to go see her in another week.


Great, already asked and answered! Did you ask about volume they were getting and does it sound good to you?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Elbee said:


> Great, already asked and answered! Did you ask about volume they were getting and does it sound good to you?


I did, and it was about the same as my other milker (who seems to be infertile at the moment, which is why I am looking for a new one). ✅


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s a pretty girl! I love her coloring. She looks nervous in the pictures but the surroundings look like they tried to take good care of her. It could of been cold and she was hunched up in that first picture. Can you get a picture of her being more stretched out? (Set up) personally I’d go and get my hands on her. Look at all the normal check up things (FAMACHA, temp etc) really see her...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hunching could be:
Too cold, parasites, cocci, pneumonia, sick rumen, etc


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Hunching could be:
> Too cold, parasites, cocci, pneumonia, sick rumen, etc


I will look at that as well when I meet her in person. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

And now she is here! This is Caramel.










She is a lot smaller than I thought. She is only 22.5 inches high.
Her hind hooves are overgrown, and I want to get started on them, but I will give her some time to relax.
She is still brand new. She is not panicky, but a little shy with me. She relaxes when I scratch her chin. She had hay and water and a chewing branch, and is getting to know the sights and sounds of the MadHouse.








@MellonFriend , the missing hair on the nose is from her feeder that she had. Her previous owner tried to dehorn her by banding. One side worked, and the other did not.









She has a beautiful soft coat, with winter wool in it. Her teats are regular size.

Not too shy to sniff the camera









She was with a buck since January 13, until today.
I only have a blurry picture of him. He looks just a little bigger than her, but he is young.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh! You have her. And she’s so adorable. I love how curious she is already. I bet she warms up really quickly. I’m keeping my fingers crossed that she is bred. That would be wonderful. 

I thought you weren’t going to see her until Sunday. And now, ta-da! She is there. It must be that magic unicorn power. Lol. 

Congratulations on your sweet Caramel addition!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She is BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations! I am so excited for you! Will you be doing a pregnancy test or are you just going to play a wait and see?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is beautiful! I hope she fits well into your herd.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I sorta guessed that she only had one horn because of banding. The people I got my last buck from did that and had several goats with only one horn. 
Did you name her? Or did she come with the name Caramel? I personally don’t care for unicorns but if she were mine I probably would have names her Unicorn.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Congratulations! She’s an adorable unicorn!🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! I’m so excited for you! She’s adorable. I’m sure she’ll settle in just fine. 🤗😊😁🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks, everyone!!!
She came with the name Caramel. To us she is Caramel the unicorn. My goats all have their own book where I write my notes on them. Hers says “Stay magic”.
I will have the vet out to take blood for disease testing. It is too early for a preg test. For now I think I will wait and see.
I’m so excited to have her here! I have a hard time getting over how small she is!
She had 2 kids last summer, from an Alpine buck  . And gave birth unassisted with no problems.
If she is not bred now, she can be bred to Jeffrey, my ND buck.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! To an alpine buck!  She’s a champ! But personally, if I was you I wouldn’t breed her to a big buck again.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Congrats!! She sure is a beautiful alien unicorn! I love her! 😁😍 If Caramel is currently bred, then she would have the cutest lil' elf eared kids! 💕


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Se has THE sweetest face, she's a pretty girl!! Congrats! I hope she works out well!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Woah man, an alpine?! Well she must be wide enough in the hips to handle it. I can't tell how small she is over the pictures. Is she smaller than May?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Woah man, an alpine?! Well she must be wide enough in the hips to handle it. I can't tell how small she is over the pictures. Is she smaller than May?


She is a little taller than May, and about half May’s weight 🤭. She is almost 2, and May is almost 4 Years old.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! To an alpine buck!  She’s a champ! But personally, if I was you I wouldn’t breed her to a big buck again.


I totally agree!!! I wouldn’t be sad if she is not bred.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrats, she's a cutie!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Aww, she's so cute! And you can start to see her personality come out. She will be so happy with your goats for company.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on bringing Caramel home, once she settles in, it ought to be a good fit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooo Im so EXCITED for you.! What a pretty little gal! I love the colors on her...and that LAMACHA look! Ohhhh I know she is amazing! So happy for you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks so much, you guys!
She is already warming up to me. (Licking my hands, sniffing my face…) She has a sweet personality!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are your other goats able to see her where she is? If so, what do they think of her? 🙂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Are your other goats able to see her where she is? If so, what do they think of her? 🙂


They can sort of see her, and they all had a chance to say Hi at her gate. The boys just stared and sniffed, the girls dipped their heads towards her, after the first stare and sniff moment. May wanted to whack the fence and show her bravado. That’s when her time was up. 😛


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats 🙂 I'm glad it all worked out, she is a pretty girl


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

she is so cute!!!! if the one horn bothers you, you can band it again....just put at least 2 bands on it and make sure they're down far enough. Unicorn goats are adorable tho.  does she have any scurs from the other horn?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I think she is so uniquely beautiful, just flat out adorable and you make her sound like a sweetheart. I'm so glad she has a home with you. Love her coloring too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty girl,


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> she is so cute!!!! if the one horn bothers you, you can band it again....just put at least 2 bands on it and make sure they're down far enough. Unicorn goats are adorable tho.  does she have any scurs from the other horn?


Thanks! I won’t band her again. There is no scur, but the person who banded it didn’t get it right at the base… I will just leave it be. My other goats all have their horns.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I think she is so uniquely beautiful, just flat out adorable and you make her sound like a sweetheart. I'm so glad she has a home with you. Love her coloring too.


Thanks so much! She is a super duper good girl! She licked my face while I was working on her hooves!


toth boer goats said:


> She is a pretty girl,


🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! How sweet! Sounds like she is a perfect addition!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I think she just sounds like the sweetest little thing. How long are you planning to quarantine?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> I think she just sounds like the sweetest little thing. How long are you planning to quarantine?


Thanks!
I will keep her separate for a minimum of 30 days, or until the test results are all back and clear.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ummmm no new pictures? No info on how she is fitting in????? 😬🤪


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ummmm no new pictures? No info on how she is fitting in????? 😬🤪


The goats are in the barn today because of snow/mixed with rain. On the next nice day I will take more pics outside. Caramel has something “done to her” every day (ear cleaning, temp check, brushing, today vet exam and blood draw), and she is still getting more cuddly every day. 🥰 She sniffed the vet’s face while he pulled her blood.
The vet said her condition is just right, her hooves are fine, and her teeth look like she could be a year older than they thought. Now we’re waiting for the test results. (Canadian borders are currently being blocked by truckers, so the CL result from the US might be a while).
I am happy I bought her 😊.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats Great! Shes a Keeper . Still waiting for pictures!🤪😂😁💝


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww that's great that with all that poking and prodding, she's forgiving enough to still become more friendly. I love me a forgiving goat! I too am excited to see more of her. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s so sweet she is very forgiving. I wish my goats were that way.  My so happy for you and I’m glad she worked out so well!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! That’s so sweet! Sounds like she is great addition!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Moers kiko boars , this is for you!
All my goats were acting like goofballs today.
The unicorn fits right in with us!


























Look at May’s lip!








Caramel got to watch mating… wonder what she thought!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Caramel looks so pretty in the snow! She looks like just the sweetest thing! 

Sounds like the May & Jeffery date is going well. 😆💕 I love the sniffing lips!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such a sweetie! So glad you have her!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Everyone looks great! And that sure is a handsome boy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks! 😊 
I am trying to upload a video. We’ll see if it worked. It’s one of my goofballs today.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It works!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> It works!


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww Shes so Cute! I just love her colors! Im thrilled you have her! 
They all LOOK GREAT! Thankyou for the pictures!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hahaha! Willow eating Coco's horns. 😂 I love how he only slightly leans away.🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Caramel looks so pretty in the snow! She looks like just the sweetest thing!
> 
> Sounds like the May & Jeffery date is going well. 😆💕 I love the sniffing lips!


She is very sweet! 💕 



Jubillee said:


> Such a sweetie! So glad you have her!


I’m so glad I got her too! 😊 



Rancho Draco said:


> Everyone looks great! And that sure is a handsome boy


Thanks! He had a great day! 😛 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww Shes so Cute! I just love her colors! Im thrilled you have her!
> They all LOOK GREAT! Thankyou for the pictures!


Me too!! Thanks! 🤗 



MellonFriend said:


> Hahaha! Willow eating Coco's horns. 😂 I love how he only slightly leans away.🤣


😂 He didn’t like when she started on his ear!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s so cute! Glad she is doing well with the herd. That video is hilarious!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

So happy you got her! She looks like an absolute sweetheart. Cant wait to see more of her! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwwwww!
so very happy for you! What a great girl you have there!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love the MadHouse crew! Great pictures and such a fun video clip. And Caramel seems so sweet and like she’ll fit right in.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> I love the MadHouse crew! Great pictures and such a fun video clip. And Caramel seems so sweet and like she’ll fit right in.


😊 Aww, thanks!!! 💜


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Caramel is named aptly. She loves sweets, like beet pulp and calf manna. (She gets a very small amount).
Now she has to learn manners when a bowl of yummies enters the stall. She made the acquaintance of the spray bottle 😬.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Manners???? & goats????that doesnt even compute here in Okla. Lol 😂🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All my goats tested negative for CAE and Johne’s, and Caramel also for CL. Yay!! 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's great news! Always reassuring to hear that! How much longer does Caramel have until joining the herd?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That is AWESOME NEWS! Yay for EVERYBODY!💗💞💖


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh happy news! That’s got to feel good 😉


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That's awesome! So glad everyone is in the clear!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Yay! I’m so happy everything was negative. Is this going to move the date at all when you introduce Caramel to the others?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone!



MellonFriend said:


> That's great news! Always reassuring to hear that! How much longer does Caramel have until joining the herd?


Her 30 days will be up on March 7. 



FizzyGoats said:


> Yay! I’m so happy everything was negative. Is this going to move the date at all when you introduce Caramel to the others?


Well, she doesn’t show any signs of respiratory or other issues. What do you think?
Any input appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is up to you. If you feel comfortable, then move her out.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s wonderful news!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's awesome new!! I bet you feel so relieved now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Such good news about the clean test results for everyone.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yesterday, Caramel spent about half an hour supervised with the others outside. All went well. Today I was out there with all of them for over 3 hours, and was finally comfortable leaving them together while I had my supper.









Nobody is being mean to her, knock on wood, not even May (Goldilocks on the right, who was lowest on the totem pole up to now), but of course Caramel is bottom of the pecking order now. I did see her eat from different feeders and chew cud. She knows the rules and doesn’t seem afraid. Her advantage is that she is extremely agile, light and lithe.
Below May is marching up to her, enjoying the sense of power! 😛 


















She got a turn on the chewing log.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is ADORABLE! Im thrilled she is fitting in so easily for you! Thats great! Good Job!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gosh, it's such great news she seems to be fitting in nicely. Seeing her in natural light with the backdrop of snow, she's more stunning than realized from the other pictures.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's so great that they are getting along okay! I'll bet she's very happy to be free! She is absolutely beautiful. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She really is a nice looking goat! I love that the herd is melding so smoothly. And it’s always good for the lowest on the list to be the fastest. 

I can’t believe there’s so much snow that your goats could just step over the fence in places, but they just stay like perfect little angels. What a great, happy little herd.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is ADORABLE! Im thrilled she is fitting in so easily for you! Thats great! Good Job!


Thank you! 🤗



NigerianNewbie said:


> Gosh, it's such great news she seems to be fitting in nicely. Seeing her in natural light with the backdrop of snow, she's more stunning than realized from the other pictures.


Aaww, thanks! 😊



MellonFriend said:


> That's so great that they are getting along okay! I'll bet she's very happy to be free! She is absolutely beautiful. 🥰


I am so happy about oi too! Yes she is happy! I opened the gate for her a few times, to see if she wanted out of there, but she wanted to stay with them.
Thanks! ☺



FizzyGoats said:


> She really is a nice looking goat! I love that the herd is melding so smoothly. And it’s always good for the lowest on the list to be the fastest.
> 
> I can’t believe there’s so much snow that your goats could just step over the fence in places, but they just stay like perfect little angels. What a great, happy little herd.


Isn’t she!?! She figured out to jump up on the roof of the feeder, smart girl. The low fence is not the outer fence, it goes to a partition they have access to.
I think they had a happy time together today, too. ❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Glad to hear they are accepting her! Her little LaMancha face is so cute!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm late coming into this but......I have bought goats by meeting the seller/breeder at a park and ride or a parking lot because we met in the middle between places. Other times it was biosecurity reasons.

I don't allow anyone on my place beyond the electric fence at the top of the driveway. I will bring a goat/kid up to them to see, the kid, dam, sire, sibs..whatever, I just don't want to take a chance on something being spread to my herd.

Caramel is a pretty mini Mancha. from the looks of her ears, she is a higher content of Mancha. I have a few at my place and the ears vary with %. The buck looks like a nice match for her. Good luck with her! She's a cutie!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, she looks so happy! I’m glad everyone’s behaving themselves and Carmel is joining the group so well. You couldn’t ask for a better outcome. I’m so happy for you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I'm late coming into this but......I have bought goats by meeting the seller/breeder at a park and ride or a parking lot because we met in the middle between places. Other times it was biosecurity reasons.
> 
> I don't allow anyone on my place beyond the electric fence at the top of the driveway. I will bring a goat/kid up to them to see, the kid, dam, sire, sibs..whatever, I just don't want to take a chance on something being spread to my herd.
> 
> Caramel is a pretty mini Mancha. from the looks of her ears, she is a higher content of Mancha. I have a few at my place and the ears vary with %. The buck looks like a nice match for her. Good luck with her! She's a cutie!


Thank you!! That is good to know about the ears.

After I talked with the owners, I knew they were ok. I was mostly worried it was a scam, when they wanted to meet at an intersection. Whatever their reasons were, I don’t think it was shady at all.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yay! Glad to hear they are accepting her! Her little LaMancha face is so cute!


☺Thanks, me too!! She is a little cutie.



GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, she looks so happy! I’m glad everyone’s behaving themselves and Carmel is joining the group so well. You couldn’t ask for a better outcome. I’m so happy for you!


Thank you! 😊 
I am very happy they are letting her join. My wether Cocopuff is wonderful. He plays with her, making us all happy! 💕 
My only experience has been the initial meeting of the goats I bought all at the same time from 3 different farms, but they were almost all kids.
I expected a lot more aggression, as I have seen with my chickens when I added new ones.


----------

